# What size Stradic FI? for a 10 foot surf rod??



## xmytruck (Aug 17, 2008)

I went to BPS today and checked out the all of the reels on my wish list and decided to get the Stradic FI, I tried out the 8000 and 5000 I did not bother looking at at the 6000 thousand since it weights more than the 8000. What size reel would you guys recommend for a 10 foot St Croix rod for plugging and throwing lures like rapalas with 40 pound Power Pro?

Thx
x


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2008)

5000 for sure. It's like 6 ounces lighter than the 8000, and it will do 240 yards of 10# test which is the same as 40# powerpro. 

https://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-stradic-fi-spinning-reels.html

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageLNEPOWPRO-PPSL.html

That is one sweet setup!


----------



## xmytruck (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea the only thing that concerns me about the 5000 is after a 150 yard cast you will only have 90 yards left.. And by luck if I get a big blue or bass on then bigger is better I would not need to run down the beach to get em


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 17, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> ..._after a 150 yard cast_ you will only have 90 yards left...



That thing will cast the length of 1.5 football fields!? 
:shock:


----------



## xmytruck (Aug 17, 2008)

On a really good cast yea 450 feet is very possible but it is all about casting the right way...


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 17, 2008)

That's outstanding! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Aug 18, 2008)

xmytruck said:


> On a really good cast yea 450 feet is very possible but it is all about casting the right way...




And for me that would be down stream, with the wind, boat in gear at WOT. :lol:


----------



## xmytruck (Aug 20, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> xmytruck said:
> 
> 
> > On a really good cast yea 450 feet is very possible but it is all about casting the right way...
> ...





Me tooo I need to work on my cast, on sunday I tried out the combo my best cast was around 110 yards still have a lot more work to do to get it in the 150 yard range.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 20, 2008)

Where do you go practice at that you can measure it?


----------



## xmytruck (Aug 20, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Where do you go practice at that you can measure it?




What I do sometimes when I am fishing is hook up an line counter and after the cast I place the line in the counter and reel in..

I have learn that a balance rig is more important than a lighter rig when it comes to surf fishing, a guy I was taking too was saying if you have a light reel on a 10 foot pole will make you more tired just by casting and reeling the line because the rig will be top heavy.

Thx

X


----------



## Popeye (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, I see. Just glad I don't fish anywhere that I need to cast that far.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 23, 2008)

That'll be a nice setup when it's ready... I've never needed to cast that far... =D> All the beach fishin' I've done is right up in the wash... Usually -100 ft. away... That's where the fish generally hunt for their prey... Baitfish get tossed around in the waves crashin' & whamo! Then game on!


----------

